# sabine lake/pass/short rigs



## drboombender (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello,
Im looking to make contacts with people familiar with sabine and surrounding. 
I should be picking up my 21' kenner in a few day and im anxious to hit the water.
Been a surf and on shore fisherman for the past 15 yrs so im really excited to get out in my own boat once again.
My boat or yours to share expenses, non smoker non drinker early riser.
I work TA in the refineries so if my schedule allows and im caught up on the honey-do's I really enjoy chasing the trout reds and flounder.
Ive never been to the short rigs but really want to go.
PM me here and lets make a plan.


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------

